# Richmond reptile expo



## Heartbreak7 (Mar 26, 2009)

Anyone know anything about this show? Looks to be next Sunday 10/24.


----------



## ridinshotgun (Nov 28, 2007)

Not much in the way of PDF's. Under the Canopy attends usually but not much in the way of selection since they are usually the only PDF vendor.

They do however bring Ed's FF media and it doesn't cost you an arm and a leg for shipping.


----------

